# Chartering in Turkey



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Relatively new to sailing / chartering. Considering charter in Turkey during this spring (mid May ?). Any recommendations for a good charter company ? (Most likely we'll need a skipper) Our last charter was BVI with Sunsail. Had pretty good experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Try chartering with The Moorings; we have a charter scheduled for Sept., 07, in Turkey. We are Moorings owners, you can try www.sailonline.com and see if any of the owners has owners' time available for charter during your time frame.


----------



## jmdelbello (May 15, 2006)

There are several local companies that are also good. We went with Maris Yachting and had no problems. You can also try this site for other listings.
http://www.sailing-advisor.com/turkey-yacht-charter.html


----------



## yachtchartersturkey (Feb 19, 2007)

*Mericyacht...*

Use http://www.mericyacht.com .. They have so many references from American VIP groups, and so they have experienced in organizing yacht charters in Turkish coasts and Greek Islands.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sunsail operates in Turkey as do many other international and local companies. Your best base - with more choices in charter companies as well as the best cruising grounds - is Marmaris. It's at the juncture of the Med and the Aegean, a few hours sail from Rhodes. We sailed the region extensively last summer out of Netsel Marina in Marmaris, where most of the charter companis are based.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Turkey*

Hi Dog8It,

Now i'm not bias, but try Eliott Sailing... you never know we might actually be useful! What's the situation?

Ben


----------

